

Facebook shuts down page of lead DADT repeal group based on fake complaint - tywalrod
http://gay.americablog.com/2012/01/facebook-shuts-down-outserves-page.html
Hello HN - Anyone have contacts at Facebook? They killed our page facebook.com/outserve on a false claim of IP infringement from a fictitious person. Any help from this group would be much appreciated.<p>Thanks!
-Ty Walrod
OutServe Co-Founder
http://outserve.org
======
eridius
I wonder how Facebook would react if people tried sending fake complaints
about other, higher-profile pages?

~~~
dquigley
Exactly my thought. What if someone decided to start doing this for
politicians and political parties? And then goes to YouTube and reports a
bunch of political ads for copyright infringement as well?

I'm not recommending that someone actually try this, but unfortunately I'm
afraid that might be more effective than tech sites blacking out their sites
for a day in protest.

------
tywalrod
If anyone has contacts at Facebook who can help escalate this, it would be
highly appreciated. Thanks! -Ty

~~~
pork
If they're anything like Google, multiple employees have probably already read
this and a few have probably already started the escalation process.

